# Harvest photos



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 5, 2020)

Few optics of the purple punch harvest


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

Freaking Awesome.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 5, 2020)

They smell so freaking delicious my dog was eating the trim that was falling on the floor and he hates it when I smoke


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 5, 2020)

Sounds like my dog. He picks up and eats some of the leaves we pinch off and discard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

My dog always sets by me when im trimming. Loves weed.


----------

